# Family Deer Lease



## James M. Boles (Jun 10, 2010)

:texasflag 4 Openings For the 2010/2011 season we offer year round access camping, and 4 wheeler riding, each membership has 3 stands, good deer and hog population, located in Liberty and Hardin counties near Sour Lake Texas. thirty minutes from Beaumont. Price is 720.00 a year. cell# (409)673-8334


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm very interested in this place, I live in Nederland and hunted on a lease in Sour Lake for years. I have a few questions: How are the roads? Where at in Sour Lake is it? Does it have any water or electricity? Please let me know so I can get with you on the lease.


----------



## James M. Boles (Jun 10, 2010)

The roads to the camp or good and to most stands some of the roads or 4x4 only when we have a lot rain but most of the time you can drive the hole lease in two wheel drive. The lease is located near Sour Lake between Grayberg and Devers the north east corner of Liberty county and a little of the south west corner of Hardin county.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

James M. Boles said:


> Year around...4 wheeler riding


Well, at least you are upfront with that.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm interested. It would be me and my 8 yr old.

How many acres? How many members?


----------



## James M. Boles (Jun 10, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> Well, at least you are upfront with that.


 Riding in hunting season is not permited onely to and from stands befor daylight 9:00am,3:30pm and after dark.


----------



## James M. Boles (Jun 10, 2010)

James M. Boles said:


> The roads to the camp or good and to most stands some of the roads or 4x4 only when we have a lot rain but most of the time you can drive the hole lease in two wheel drive. The lease is located near Sour Lake between Grayberg and Devers the north east corner of Liberty county and a little of the south west corner of Hardin county.


 Down to one spot left time is running out for the 2010/11 season


----------

